# Midlife crisis Here I come!



## Richard61 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well here goes. My nane is Richard and last year I had a couple heart attacks. So I figured if the good Lord was going to take me I was going to try something I have been waiting my whole life for. The last time I went sailing I was 16 at my church summer camp and when I grew up I was always going to buy my own boat. So I started internet shopping for a boat to sail in the Green Bay , Lake Michigan area and had narrowed my choices down to a Catalina27 and a Pearson30. I went to a local charity auction yard to look at a Catalina27( its up for sale again till monday current bid 1700) And while I was there I came accrost a PY26 Paceship on a duel axel trailer. There was something about this boat that spoke to my Heart. Well after 3 trips to surrvey the old girl I pulled the trigger and bought here. She is now in my driveway waiting for the marina to onen in May to splash her and get sailing. My plans for this year include Door County, Fayette Michigan and a end of summer sail to the mighty Mac this fall. It has been a blast cleaning her up and getting her ready for sailing. The reason I went for this boat over the bigger ones I first was looking at was the trailer. With the trailer next summer I will be able to pull her 200 miles overland and splash her in Lake Superior where the Apostle Islands and Isle Royal will keep me busy for 4-6 weeks. Isle Royal was anouther boyhood dream that I went to last summer. After planning the trip for years I took my family there last June. Hiked 3 miles to the first campground and had my first heart attack. After leaving in the rescue boat I cann't wait to return with the sailboat and beat her this time. Well as the days go by I am getting tired of driveway sailing and cann't wait to start sailing for real. See you out there somewhere, Richard , Proud owner of my new to me 1979 PY26 "Ruth Ann"


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Good Job man! Have fun! Post some pics!


----------



## captainfletcher (Apr 5, 2012)

Richard,
Great story, and I hope to see some stories of your sailing adventures this summer!


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

Good for you Richard!


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Dude, congrats on what has to be helluva a boat, and welcome here to our personal insanity.

Dumb questions, are you planning on trailer launching the boat? Do you have a crew to help for mast raisings? Do you have a truck capable of pulling roughly #9000 (minimum 2500 category)?

The boat's 9' 6" wide, is that "wide load category" requiring a permit? Sorry I am not familiar with regs, and I know smaller boats have that much beam and people get away with it (in fact my baby 22 is 8'4" and oversized for PA), I guess what I am asking is, what do you all do when you are over 9' wide? Hell over 8' 6" which I think is max for non-commercial.


----------



## Richard61 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I am currently in the market for a F350 to tow her next year. In wisconsin I can get a wide load permit for $60 for the year, Also for the trip I will trailer her to Bayfield Wi and have a boatyard step the mast. My boat has a keel stepped mast and I heard/read that they are a handfull to step. Also on the Paceship fourm I have come accrost a few other paceship owners in that area and I am sure they will be arround to give me advice. My boat has a centerboard swing keel and she pulls very nice on the heavy duty trailer. While I could trailer launch her (she draws under 3ft with the centerboard up) as long as I am going to use the boatyard to step the mast I might as well launch her there also. Like I said befor I am getting real tired of driveway sailing and cann't wait to get her in the water. I will be a liveaboard all summer till layup time. See you out there, Richard


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

My deepest apologies, I stand very much corrected. You've covered it, and I'm quite impressed.

Yes, keel stepped came to mind when it was about raising the mast... was totally concerned for you, and your crew trying to do that.

Also noticed the paceship came in shoal/centerboard, and full fin. Wasn't sure which it was, and knew you'd have a helluva time trailer launching it (not impossible, but certainly NOT easy. DITTO on having them launch it (via hoist).

Now I wanna see pictures! Post us some on the hard in the driveway, and also some once she's launched... Still waiting for May 5th for my launch to, so I'm right there with you!


----------



## Richard61 (Mar 31, 2012)

No need to apologize, It is only with the advice that I have received from others that helpped me make my plans. It seems that when I have questions or problems someone has already had the same problem and are willing to help me through them. Thank You to everyone that has written to encourage me as I start my new journey. I will close with " hurray hurray, the first of may. At my marina, boating season starts today. " That dirty old jingle cleans up nice. Richard


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Pretty cool


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Richard61 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I had a small medical setback but am now getting ready to splash. Its time for me to start sailing on water instead of "surfing" on the world wide web. Like I said befor, Look out green bay this moron is going sailing. Richard


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Typing this off my bberry becasuse it's pretty rare i read a thread that just makes me smile. Good for u, richard. U r what our life(style) is all about. As another member said, "pics, please!". And know, for what its worth, u have the good wishes of my family and me. 

Brian


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

It is a good idea to start having mid-life crises early so that you time for several.


----------



## miss medic (Jul 11, 2012)

Good luck w your travels. Im36 and thinking I'm hitting the.crisis


----------

